# Ο Κοινωνικός άτλαντας της Αθήνας



## Earion (Jul 2, 2016)

*Ηλεκτρονικός άτλαντας για την κοινωνική γεωγραφία της Αθήνας *

ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ (Τρίτη, 28 Ιουνίου 2016)

Ποια είναι η σχέση των νέων με την πολιτική και πώς διαμορφώνεται η εκλογική τους συμπεριφορά; Τι ρόλο έπαιξε στο παρελθόν η πολυκατοικία της αντιπαροχής; Πώς γίνεται η παραγωγή και πώς λειτουργεί η κυκλοφορία των τροφίμων; Τι σημαίνει αστική γεωργία και ποια είναι τα κτιριακά αποθέματα του αθηναϊκού κέντρου; Πώς κατανέμονται γεωγραφικά τα κοινωνικά στρώματα της Αθήνας και ποιος είναι ο διεθνής οικονομικός της ρόλος; Αυτά είναι μερικά μόνο από τα ερωτήματα στα οποία δίνει εμπεριστατωμένες απαντήσεις ο πρώτος διαδικτυακός Κοινωνικός Άτλαντας που δημιουργήθηκε για την Αθήνα (athenssocialatlas.gr) με την υποστήριξη του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση.

«Ο Κοινωνικός Άτλαντας της Αθήνας» είναι ένας διαδικτυακός τόπος με κείμενα και εποπτικό υλικό για τις κοινωνικές δομές της πρωτεύουσας βασισμένος σε παλαιότερες και νεότερες έρευνες. Δεν παρέχει μόνο πληροφορίες, αλλά και ολοκληρωμένες απόψεις, είναι εξ ολοκλήρου ψηφιακός και έχει τη δυνατότητα συνεχούς εμπλουτισμού και επικαιροποίησης» παρατήρησε, κατά την παρουσίαση του έργου στη Στέγη Γραμμάτων και Τεχνών, ο Θωμάς Μαλούτας, καθηγητής στο Τμήμα Γεωγραφίας του Χαροκόπειου Πανεπιστημίου, γενικός γραμματέας Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας και επιμελητής του Άτλαντα: «Το έργο παρουσιάζεται στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά (σύντομα θα υπάρξει και γαλλική μετάφραση), αποτελείται από 61 κεφάλαια (ετοιμάζονται άλλα δεκαπέντε) και έχουν συμβάλει στη σύνταξή του 74 συνεργάτες. Σημειώνει ήδη μεγάλη επισκεψιμότητα (το 20% προέρχεται από το εξωτερικό) και αποτελεί μια εγκυκλοπαίδεια ή ένα λεξικό για την Αθήνα, οφείλοντας πολλά στον ηλεκτρονικό σχεδιαστή του, που είναι ο Βασίλης Παπαδόπουλος. Τον κεντρικό ρόλο για τη δημιουργία του Κοινωνικού Άτλαντα έπαιξε το Ίδρυμα Ωνάση, με τη συνεργασία του Χαροκοπείου Πανεπιστημίου, του Εθνικού Κέντρου Κοινωνικών Ερευνών (ΕΚΚΕ), της Ελληνικής Στατιστικής Αρχής (ΕΛΣΤΑΤ) και της Γαλλικής Σχολής Αθηνών, η οποία έχει αναλάβει και τη μετάφραση στα γαλλικά. Ο Κοινωνικός Άτλαντας είναι χρήσιμος για την επιστημονική κοινότητα, αλλά και για όσους αναζητούν τεκμηριωμένη πληροφόρηση. Απευθύνεται επίσης σε επισκέπτες και ξένους και μπορεί εκ παραλλήλου να λειτουργήσει ως βάση για τη χάραξη πολιτικής».

Ο Κοινωνικός Άτλαντας προβλέπει διαδικασία αξιολόγησης και υποβολής αιτημάτων για νέα λήμματα, σημείωσε ο Σταύρος Σπυρέλλης, γεωγράφος στο Πανεπιστήμιο Paris-7 Diderot και επιμελητής του Άτλαντα: «Με τον τρόπο αυτό επιδιώκουμε να εξασφαλιστούν η κριτική και η πολυμέρεια των απόψεων. Η δομή την οποία ακολουθεί το έργο είναι από τον δρόμο προς τη γειτονιά, τον δήμο, τη μητρόπολη και την περιφέρεια και τανάπαλιν. Το βασικό του χαρακτηριστικό είναι η συνεχής διάδραση ενώ σημαντική είναι η δυνατότητα για φόρτωση μεγάλου αριθμού αρχείων».

Ενδεικτική ανθολόγηση θεμάτων:

Π. Πανταζής, Γ. Ψυχάρης. _Στεγαστικός διαχωρισμός με βάση το φορολογητέο εισόδημα στην μητροπολιτική περιοχή της Αθήνας_

Ν. Τριανταφυλλόπουλος. _Το κτηριακό απόθεμα του κέντρου της Αθήνας_

Κ. Σαπουντζάκη, Π.-Μ. Δελλαδέτσιμας, Χ. Χαλκιάς. _Φυσικοί κίνδυνοι και κίνδυνοι από την κλιματική αλλαγή στην Αθήνα_

Θ. Μαλούτας, Σ. Σπυρέλλης. _Η πολυκατοικία της αντιπαροχής και ο κάθετος κοινωνικός διαχωρισμός_ 

Θ. Βλαστός. _Περπάτημα – Ποδήλατο_

Μ. Πέτρου. _Λαϊκές αγορές στις γειτονιές της Αθήνας_

Όλα τα θέματα συγκεντρωτικά
http://www.athenssocialatlas.gr/θέματα/


----------

